# Spinnfischen in der Nordsee ?



## Rheinspezie (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Freund plant morgen einen Zelt-Trip nach Holland an die Küste.

Der Ort heißt Zandvoort aan Zee.

Dort gibt es ein großes, U - Förmiges Hafengebilde, welches recht weit in die See läuft und durch Molen mit Steinpackung entstanden ist.

An der Spitze ist die Hafeneinfahrt, der innere Bereich scheint strömungsberuhigt zu sein, während die See auf den Außenbereich der Molen drückt.

Mitnehmen will er nur eine Rute ( Spinnrute ) und hat eine mittlere Spinnrolle mit 12er geflochtener drauf.

Da wir beide überhaupt keinen Plan haben , erbitte ich hier Eure Tips .... was wäre zu fangen mit der Spinnrute ?

Wo lägen die besten Angelstellen - im beruhigten Hafenbereich , der Mole nach außen im strömenden Wasser , an der Hafeneinfahrt ( Molenspitze ) oder an den gesamten langgezogenen Molenverläufen?

Er würde sich nat. auch über Köderempfehlungen sehr freuen, momentan hate er 2 ASP - Spinnfische ( aus Blei mit Spinnerblatt hinten und drilling am Bauch in 10g.) im Gepäck.

Daneben ein 10g. 7cm. Twister in orange.

Falle es dort Räuber mit der Spinnrute zu erbeuten gäbe, wären nat. auch die Farben für die Köder interessant,

daneben nat. die Beißzeiten und die Taktik ( Jiggen am Grund oder einspinnen an der Oberfläche etc.)

Wir würden uns über jeden Tip sehr freuen !

Grüße, Rheinspezie #h


----------



## basslawine (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischen in der Nordsee ?*

Gerade sollte Wolfsbarsch zu erbeuten sein.

wirf doch mal die Suche an oder z.B. hier :
http://wolfsbarsch.com/spinnfischen.html

Gruss Marco


----------

